# Honda GX160 Carburator



## RSC (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi: I have a Honda gx 160 that I want to get a carb. or carb. kit for. The only #s on the carb is 65 BA IL, it also says Be in one spot and in another it has KEI HEN . I checked a bunch of web sites and can't find any numbers that match. Any ideas? Thanks RSC.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post all the numbers from your engine, the carburetor or parts for the carburetor will have to come from Honda.


----------



## RSC (Oct 24, 2011)

*Honda Carborator*

Hi: 30 Year Tech. The model # is GC 02 338 0821. Where do I go for Info? Do I go to A honda Web site? It's A GX 160. Thanks. RSC


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RSC said:


> Hi: 30 Year Tech. The model # is GC 02 338 0821. Where do I go for Info? Do I go to A honda Web site? It's A GX 160. Thanks. RSC


There are many online sources for Honda Parts. 

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/

http://www.superxpower.com/

http://cssportal.css-club.net/honda/PowerProducts/TERMS010.aspx

To name a few. You can look up any part for your engine at one of these sites, and order parts from the first two as well.


----------



## RSC (Oct 24, 2011)

*Honda Carborator*

Thanks everyone who helped with the Honda information. Have a very Merry Christmas. RSC


----------



## myboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank very much!


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

You should have a 16100-ZH8-W61 carburetor on that GX 160. We sell the aftermarket ones for 35.00 plus S&H and OEM's for just under a 100.00. Hope that helps.


----------

